# glaucoma in rabbits



## PamsWarren (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi all.

I am looking for information on non-surgical options for treating glaucoma in rabbits and ideas for helping a rabbit with vision loss adjust. 

I have an elderly rabbit (11 - 13?) who has developed a cataract, swollen conjunctiva(?) and a very teary eye. The vet checked her for glaucoma; pressure was 31 - 32 (normal is 30, I believe, for a rabbit?). He prescribed some eye drops (antibiotic/steroid combo) in hopes of reducing the inflamation and tearing and asked to see her again in a week.

Vet mentioned surgery as a possible treatment option, but I really think she is too old. If I knew for sure that she was closer to 11 years old, then maybeâ¦but 13? Aside from obvious vision loss, she seems to be doing pretty well. Although she has slowed down quite a lot in the last 6 months, shecan still beone very "busy" old rabbit :rollseyes. She's not as mobile as she once was, but she eats well (believe me..this rabbit LOVES her foodâ¦) and is full of spunk, which she so thoughfully demonstrated by throwing a tantrum in her carrier at the vet clinic. :devil

RE: dealing with vision loss - she has a younger (8 yo) bonded mate who lies with her and grooms her. I am hoping that his presence will help her. I do not pick her up unless I have toâ¦and when I set her down, I always try to put her back down in her litterbox, a place that is familiar to her. Furniture has not been/will not be moved. Any other suggestions? 

Moccasin says thanks for any information that you can provide.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 20, 2009)

I have no idea about treatment options but adjustments is just common sense really.

With my girl I used to make sure I always spoke whenever I was near her so she got no shocks and always knew where I was in relation to her. She was only blind in one eye though.

The other obvious one is don't change their cage around in any way too majorly so that she can always find everything, and if/when she is out make sure there is nothing in the way that she can crash into, so again, just keep everything in the places she is used to it being in.

She might like some stimulation in terms of treats, like hiding them, because her sense of smell will be far heightened, so hiding them to challenge her and keep her stimulated might be fun for her, as long as she gets her necessaries in places where she knows they are so that she doesn't miss out.

I'm sure there must be more but my common sense is lacking


----------



## dquesnel (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi there, I also have a rabbit with cataracts in both eyes. The thing about *most* cataracts in rabbits however, is that they can still _partially_ see with a mature cataract. Very rarely does a rabbit appear to be completely blinded. Most of the time they can detect a change in light, and they may see moving shadows. 

The pressure of the eye (21-32) is not too bad. I don't know that a steroid mediation is best for your rabbit however. Did they do a stain to determine if there is a possibility of ulceration on the eye? If there is an ulcer and a steroid drop is used the eye may rupture. 

Common prevention/treatment for rabbits developing glaucoma is non steroidal diclofenac (Voltaren). It is what my rabbit has been prescribed on daily for the prevention of glaucoma as well. 

Did she develop the cataract, conjunctivitis and teary eye all at once? Are both her eyes teary?


----------



## Pipp (Aug 20, 2009)

You may find more information in our Library... 

Eye Problems


sas :expressionless


----------



## Dragonrain (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm sorry you have to deal with that.

If I where you I would talk to the vet about weather or not the rabbit is in any pain. I don't have experience with glaucoma in rabbits, but my parents dog had it and it was very painful for her.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have any firsthand experience with this. I think the comments already posted have been very good. Personally, I would be worried about surgery at her age as well, but if she gets around fine and doesn't have pain from it, it may be fine just to leave the eye alone.


----------



## PamsWarren (Aug 24, 2009)

*Hi there.*

*Thanks for the info.Does the Voltaren seem to help your rabbit? I have to take Moccasin back for a recheck this week or next, so I will ask my vet about this. *

*Yes, the vet did a stain...there was no ulceration. I forgot to mention, but he also has her on Metacam for pain. *

*Moccasin has battled teary eyes (botheyes)for quite some time, but the cataract (one eye) is relatively new. She has been on several different kinds of eye ointments/drops and has had her ducts flushed a few times, but nothing really seems to help. The last time I took her in to the vet for her teary eyes, he was unable to flush the ducts. We believe that they are scarred closed. *

*Aside from the tearing andbeing p*ssed off at us for giving her eye drops 4x per day, she seems no worse for wear. Fortuntately, she does forgive us if we give her a treat after we've harrassed her. I do not think that the drops have helped her at all, but I guess I'll know for sure after her recheck.*

*Thanks again. I will try to post an update after her recheck. *



*dquesnel wrote: *


> Hi there, I also have a rabbit with cataracts in both eyes. The thing about *most* cataracts in rabbits however, is that they can still _partially_ see with a mature cataract. Very rarely does a rabbit appear to be completely blinded. Most of the time they can detect a change in light, and they may see moving shadows.
> 
> The pressure of the eye (21-32) is not too bad. I don't know that a steroid mediation is best for your rabbit however. Did they do a stain to determine if there is a possibility of ulceration on the eye? If there is an ulcer and a steroid drop is used the eye may rupture.
> 
> ...


----------



## dquesnel (Aug 27, 2009)

I cannot say for sure that the Voltarin has helped Chloe's eyes, but he certainly has not developed irritation/infection etc since receiving the drops. They were prescribed by an opthamologist and apparently it is a very safe and excellent medication in the prevention of glaucoma. I do not know how useful it is with glaucoma already present, but I do know the drops are to be continued in the case that glaucoma develops. I would cerainly ask your vet about it. 

About the scarring of the tear ducts- this is pretty common and can happen with any kind of eye infection (even if it was subtle). The tears themselves should not cause major problems given that the area around the eye is kept as dry as possible. 

Good luck at the recheck, I hope there has been improvement or your girl!


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 27, 2009)

My first rabbit developed glaucoma but there was not any tearing or eye irritation whatsoever. Just the marblish appearance to the eye. she did well living in my kitchen as she knew the room and I do not believe was enormously affected by it interms of quality of life. She was on no meds at all and strangely the glaucoma did not seem to progress and remained stable. 

Ifound this article and according to this vet your rabbit's eye pressure is low enough for her to be in "the comfortable' range " so that may help ease your mind 


http://www.mohrs.org/hrswebpg24.html


----------

